# brown hair dye help



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 10, 2009)

so i've been dying my natural med. brown/almost dark brown hair dark blonde for a couple years now, it always ends up getting brassy and i'm over it.

i want to darken it to a very light cool brown. hair dye always comes out darker then it looks on the box for me, so my question is, can i leave a light brown dye on for maybe half the developing time and be okay? i know with a blonde dye u risk going orange if u don't let it sit long enough, but what about brown dyes? what do u think will happen if i cut off some time? do i risk going brassy reddish brown? i just want it to be a light brown, not even medium brown, and no where near dark brown.

help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lol


----------



## Korms (Jan 10, 2009)

I would dye it with a semi permanent to begin with, just incase it goes wrong.  Also, choose a colour a few shades lighter than what you want.  I remember when I dyed over my (dyed) blonde hair with a light brown it went almost black.  Try and avoid shades that are too ashy as you'll end up with a green tinge.  Go for neutral browns that have a good balance of warm and cool tones. 

Lastly, if you are unsure of what the result will be *do a strand test.*  Then you'll know exactly how long to leave the dye on for.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree, do semi perm. first. I use natural instincts in nutmeg and its perfect every time. I actually leave it on for a few extra minutes just to make sure it gets the blonde covered. I highly reccomend that brand but since you want medium brown try their medium brown shade(sorry i cant remember off thet op of my head, I think its clover?).


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 15, 2009)

well i ended up just making an appointment to get it darkened next week! hopefully it looks good so i can share pictures! im so over the color it is right now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah you should show pics when it's all done! I love hair before&afters. :]


----------



## amycunningham17 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Girls, 

Hope you can help me,

I have naturally dark blonde hair and about 4 weeks ago dyed it with Nice and Easy Darkest Brown. It made my hair go black which isn't as bad as first thought. I am 16 and can't afford and don't have the time to keep re-doing roots, which are already beginning to show. I also have Prom coming up in April and would either like my blonde hair back or a medium sort of brown. 

Does anyone know of any reliable ways of getting rid of or reducing the colour? I've heard that strong Anti-Dandruff shampoo gets rid of black hair dye? 

Do you think this would work  ? 

Do you think you could e-mail me at [email protected] it is pretty important.

Thanks for the help

x


----------

